# Radious 360 degree sander



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Has anyone used this yet? I saw it on tv and was like..MUST HAVE!!! Didn't buy it though, but I did run across it at Duron and picked it up..
Just wanted to know what you all think..


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I have it, and I love it. Only drawback is they don't make screens for it (as far as I know). Also take into consideration that I don't do drywall as a full-time gig. We use it just for sanding large areas of wall or ceiling when we need to. Their claim that it won't flip it dead on. A great tool.

And for those who don't know what it is:


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, see. I don't do big jobs either but I recently gutted a basement and drywalled it from top to bottom. I used 42 sheets of 4x8 1/2". So you can imagine that's a little more than just doing some patch work. 
What do you mean by screens. You mean like the traditional rectangular sanding poles?
Also, which grit/s do you use?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

We use medium grit sanding screens to go over walls before we paint them. And we use fine sanding screens in between coats. And at last check, they didn't make the screens for the radius sander. If they did, I would use it a lot more.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

The Radius 360 rocks. :thumbup: I've got 2 bags of sand paper for it, I think 25 sheets to a bag. We're probably on our 3 sheet out of each bag after 6 months. 

We do a lot of texturing on our jobs so the 360 is just what the doctor ordered to go over all the surfaces quickly just to knock the gimy-gotcha's off them.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

I got one too. It works very well for final sand with 220 grit sanding discs, but i do find that it wont let you feel the high spots like a pole sander will between coats. I learned this because I used it between coats and had to go back and scrape all the ceilings in a house, because all the but joints had a hump in them which was really noticable on knock down textured ceiling.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I have one too, can't say anything bad about it. Great tool, does a great job.


----------



## McCon (Aug 5, 2007)

I haven't bought into this one yet, but I swear by Hydes' dust dog sander. It uses traditional drywall screens (4x11) and hooks to your shop vac. You pick up 95% of the dust as you sand. Great for occupied work; just keep the filter clean.:thumbsup: Matt


----------



## krobinson (Jun 27, 2006)

My only beef with the radius is the adhesive on the foam/velcro seems to give up easily. I have replaced several pads and had to re-glue the velcro to the head.

KR


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

the best sander i have used to date , works really well for skim coated walls and ceilings it doesnt dig in on the ends like a regular pole sander can. we do 95% smooth ceilings works great for that.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

well, when i bought mine, the highest grit they had was 150. Should that be okay for my final sand?


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have 3 of them sitting in my shop. My supersander is still my and my guys sander of choice for production work. I gave it a couple of months and still was not for me. Just my .02

Nate


----------



## Will (Jul 18, 2005)

krobinson said:


> My only beef with the radius is the adhesive on the foam/velcro seems to give up easily. I have replaced several pads and had to re-glue the velcro to the head.
> 
> KR


love my 360, and having to reglue the pad a couple times is also my only complaint..


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

bujaly said:


> well, when i bought mine, the highest grit they had was 150. Should that be okay for my final sand?


 
Just take another 150 grit and rub them together until you get most of the grit off and it will work fine for final sand.


----------

